# Steam Freaks/Nuts/Geeks - Marine steam ship engineering manual online !



## ChooChooMike (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok, being a steam engine nut .... there's probably a few more like-minded folks here :big:

If you have even the slightest interest in steam, marine or otherwise, check out this steam ship :

Patriot State was the training ship of the Massachusetts Maritime Academy from 1986 to 1998.

Here's an online version of :

T.S. Patriot State Engineering Manual

This manual is a freakin' *GOLD MINE *of info on steam ship systems !! Diagrams, schematics and descriptions (in fairly plain and understandable English  ) of almost every system onboard that ship !! I knew the steam systems were complex, I just didn't know HOW complex they are !!

Over the past few days, I've spent errr ......, ahhhh, ... uhhhhhmm .... let's just say WAAAYYYYYYYY TOOOOOO MUCH time on this site. :hDe:

I volunteer on the S.S. Lane Victory 

www.lanevictory.org

and am an engine room tour guide. The Lane is a WWII Victory class cargo ship (yes, steam). I've been wanting to learn more about it's systems, but haven't found much online information. Of course I could just ask some of that ship's engineers - one of them (82+ years old and still sharp) has been operating Victory ships for 50+ years and is a walking encyclopedia on those ships and Liberty ships.

Then a few days ago, I stumbled on this site. Much of the info is directly applicable to the Victory ships.

Too bad, some of the steam equipment and turbines were removed (see pictures on the site), resulting in the ship being inoperable. Here's the disposition of the ship :

http://weh.maritime.edu/campus/tse/



> n 1998, an ultrasonic survey found extensive corrosion in the hull and watertight bulkheads in the academy's training vessel Patriot State, and the ship was declared unseaworthy. Rather than undertake the extensive repairs required to restore her seaworthiness, the decision was made to find a replacement ship and the Cape Bon was selected as the most suitable available vessel in the reserve fleet. Although the Patriot State would no longer serve the academy underway, MARAD granted permission for MMA cadets to remove machinery for use as static training aids, and the ship's high pressure turbine, feed pump, heat exchangers, main throttle board, and more can still be found in the MMA marine engineering laboratories. On November 28, 1999 the Patriot State was towed away from the academy and she is now laid up in the James River in Virginia, and though no longer training MMA cadets, she is still used for anti-terrorist training by Navy SEALS and her ships bell still sounds above Blinn Hall.



Their current ship is the

T.S. Kennedy (renamed from the T.S. Enterprise or vice-versa), another steam ship !!

I just purchased the engineering manual.

http://weh.maritime.edu/tsktm/

for some light bed-time reading  :big: :



> The Engineering Training Manual, by William E. Haynes is the textbook for Massachusetts Maritime Academy's training ship T.S. Kennedy. The 277 page book contains descriptions and explanations of the ship's engineering systems and machinery, along with many schematic diagrams and illustrations. The book is an invaluable resource for understanding the plant and preparing for STCW Assessments, Engineering Qualifications, and the USCG License Exam. It is recommended for all Marine Engineers participating in the annual training cruise.



Enjoy !!

Mike


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome! :bow: :bow: Thanks for sharing this. I can see me saving a copy of each page for safe keeping and off-line reading. ;D


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info Mike. I'm getting more interested in steam powered engines. I've built engines that operate on air and am just finishing my first engine designed to be run on steam. I'm learning there's a bit more detail that has to be added to the engine for it to run well on steam. Steam up should be in a week or so at our annual Fall Harvest Show in Kinzers, PA so I'll get a test run then. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------

